# Duracoat of Columbus...



## rifleroom (Nov 15, 2011)

Are they still in business? I have tried calling them but get a message saying that the number has been changed or disconnected. Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm going to try "Cerakote" instead of "Duracoat", as people whom I respect a lot have informed me is a better finish.

Here are a few companies that Cerakote:

1. LTM: http://www.larsontactical.com/

2. Kampfeld:http: http://www.kampfeldcustom.com/index_034.htm

3. Eddie Fosnaugh: http://www.fosnaughcustoms.com/index_files/page0001.html


----------



## Beagler282 (Nov 17, 2011)

rifleroom said:


> Are they still in business? I have tried calling them but get a message saying that the number has been changed or disconnected. Thanks in advance for any info!



He moved north a few miles into Hamilton,GA. New # is 706-580-4903


----------



## rifleroom (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

